# What paranormal themes/characters do you wish authors would write about?



## miaarden (Jun 7, 2016)

I'm doing research for a book that has taken me deep into Norse mythology and the Icelandic Sagas. There is so much rich material there for authors to work with! Female war prophets...a peculiar brand of terrifying Norse zombie...etc; I love vampires/werewolves/shifters as much as the next reader, but sometimes I crave a little more variety. 

What paranormal stuff do you with you could find more books on?


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Not sure what I want more of, but I know what I do _not_ need more of:

- YA main characters (can't mature adults ever save the world?  )

- Zombies (though I'm better with them as supernatural undead as opposed to sci-fi virus-infected humans)

- Characters who fall madly in love with the "wrong type of (pseudo-)person", making them do all sorts of idiotic things

But then that's probably beyond the scope of what you're asking, but I had to get it off my chest.

There have been other instances of Nordic mythology in fiction: _The Long, Dark Teatime of the Soul_ and _American Gods_ come immediately to mind, but certainly it's a lot less explored than the typical werewolf/vampire/zombie pantheon we mostly see. There's not a lot out there using native North/South American myths. (T.A. Pratt did some S.American stuff in at least one of his Marla Mason books, and Roger Zelazny did some American Indian (Navaho, IIRC) stuff in _Eye of Cat_.)


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

NogDog said:


> Not sure what I want more of, but I know what I do _not_ need more of:
> 
> - YA main characters (can't mature adults ever save the world?  )
> 
> ...


Patricia Briggs does some Native American stuff in her Mercy series (ignore the hideous covers). Several of her characters of native Americans although she doesn't use their lore all that much. It's actually a fond theme for me so I've read a few books that utilize Native American themes.

I don't really hanker for any particular mythology as long as the author does a good job of storytelling. I don't like teenage angst (in adults or teenagers) and it won't matter what the mythology is if that's in there. I won't read anymore love triangles, I hate cliffhanger endings, and vamps and zombies aren't my favorite, but I will still read them if the story is good. I still like werewolf stories (or shifters of any kind for the most part). I still love dragons. It isn't so much a new mythology that grabs me as characters I can care about and a good story.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

While I don't mind paranormal, and I read them occasionally, I much prefer ordinary people in extraordinary situations.  Dick Francis was a master of that kind of mystery.

Betsy


----------



## niahflame (Apr 14, 2012)

Alien abductions. It's a favorite of mine, but it seems like aliens are passe.


----------



## Cal Lumney (Dec 8, 2015)

An underground of warring occult secret societies. Noirspell.


----------



## Heffnerh (Feb 1, 2013)

I really love learning about different mythologies and seeing them incorporated into paranormal stories. Some of the ones I've been curious about (to name a few!) would be Navajo, Aztec, Maya, Incan, Korean, Chinese, Japanese, Russian, types of mythologies found in Southeast Asia...I've found a few books in these areas like Gilded by Christina Farley for Korean folklore and Eon/Eona by Alison Goodman influenced by Chinese legends, but I am always out to discover more.


----------



## WalkingOnMars (Mar 21, 2017)

niahflame said:


> Alien abductions. It's a favorite of mine, but it seems like aliens are passe.


I agree! I'm not sure I'd write about abductions exactly, but there is a noticeable lack of aliens in genre fiction. I love paranormal/sci fi, but the genre is littered with zombie stories right now. I've also seen my fair share of hackneyed ghost stories. Enough. 

I'd love to see more work with stereotypical mythological creatures like sirens and mermaids. I have an idea for a story in my mind right now. Would love to see more Greek and Egyptian lore incorporated into stories, too.


----------



## Kay7979 (Aug 20, 2016)

I'm not a fan of the vampire, werewolf, shifter trend and I'm bored with elves and such, so I started a series with woodland gnomes. Gnomes get shortchanged in fantasy literature, lol. And I agree with others who have said please omit the angsty YA characters. I hate that too. I like a story with a smart female character, preferably not the stereotyopical snarky heroine.


----------



## Matt Khourie (Mar 4, 2017)

I could use a break from teenage angst myself. It has its obvious advantages given the demographic of readers though. I'm also fairly over the Romeo/Juliet angle of a lot of the paranormal romance entries, but again... demographics.

I've been interested in looked into African and South American deities for awhile. Maybe now's the time.


----------



## ThomasDiehl (Aug 23, 2014)

I see South America and raise you an Australia. I faintly remember reading one fantasy book using Australian mythologies as a teenager, but that was it.
Likewise, Polynesian is a very underserved set of stories, ignoring the sole example of Moana.

Alpine mythology is another set - you probably know your lindworms, but what about their alpine relative, the cat-faced tatzelwurm? And just what is the Crampus up to when it's not Christmas?


----------



## ThomasDiehl (Aug 23, 2014)

Lorri Moulton said:


> I always thought it would be interesting to have something about Greenland, when it was actually green. Or at least warmer. So many great Viking stories and climate change angles...and throw in some angry Norse gods and shapeshifters for a little more mayhem.


Oh, Greenland is still as green as it has been in the viking age (the name refers to the southern coastal area's grassy plains). But yeah, might be fun.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I think we're starting to see a consensus here. People seem to be REALLY INTERESTED in the kinds of far-flung mythologies you don't normally read about in paranormal novels. So if you're looking to write that kind of book, that's definitely something to bear in mind.


----------



## sherry-mauro (Sep 18, 2014)

niahflame said:


> Alien abductions. It's a favorite of mine, but it seems like aliens are passe.


I agree! More Alien romance, too!


----------



## Erme (Jun 1, 2017)

I think half the problem is wading through all the YA based paranormal fiction to find the good stuff. How many paranormal books have the obligatory six-packed man on the front? The reviews/sales stats also don't help as they are bought like sweets.  Bareback by Kit Whitfield is fabulous, but try and find it without a title search....


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Erme said:


> I think half the problem is wading through all the YA based paranormal fiction to find the good stuff. How many paranormal books have the obligatory six-packed man on the front? The reviews/sales stats also don't help as they are bought like sweets. Bareback by Kit Whitfield is fabulous, but try and find it without a title search....


Not surprised that particular book wouldn't be found in the kindle store. There is no kindle version. Seems to be an out of print book with used copies.

I don't mind a man on the front, I like looking at them. So there. . Plus of course I don't read the cover, I read the book. But I do agree with the YA Para. I do not read anything YA, no interest and so I don't read a lot of paranormal books anymore. If I do they will be PNR or UF, for adults. But right now everything seems to be filled with shifters and I am not a fan of those. They are everywhere, even in space now. When looking in the kindle store, you'd think that is all the paranormal there is. So I don't look anymore and read more other stuff.

I don't have anything specific I can think of I want to read, I want to be surprised on that. But anything other than shifters, vampires and no YA.


----------



## Erme (Jun 1, 2017)

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Bareback-Kit-Whitfield-ebook/dp/B005CUSBN6/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1496323334&sr=8-3&keywords=Bareback

Kindle edition is there loud and clear.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Not in the US. No kindle version there. I can only speak for the country I see the store for. 

In any case its not surprising an older book would not come up in normal browsing, unless its selling a lot at the moment and so be more on the top selling charts. There are lots of books I read that I have to search by title to find them in the sea of new releases. In fact the book I am reading now is at 86000 ranking in the store. No way would I see this book unless I go look for the author and their books. 

I have given up browsing anyway at this point so its not an issue for me.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

I would love to see more books based on English folklore, rather like the recent BBC drama series "The Living and the Dead".

I belong to a couple of ghost story groups on Facebook and i think that there is a rich seam that has never been mined. I know there are some very good British Fantasy writers who bring folklore into their stories (Mark Chadbourn?) but I think there is something to be revisited.

There was a brilliant article in The Guardian newspaper (online) about the revival of folk horror in British cinema and television. One of my favourite programmes of all time, Penda's Fen, was made by director Alan Clarke and written by David Rudkin. It deals with coming of age, politics and sexuality against a backdrop of British history and myth.

I would love to read more books like that. Perhaps there are some out there and I've missed them!


----------



## Alberto L Pupo (Jun 4, 2017)

miaarden said:


> I'm doing research for a book that has taken me deep into Norse mythology and the Icelandic Sagas. There is so much rich material there for authors to work with! Female war prophets...a peculiar brand of terrifying Norse zombie...etc; I love vampires/werewolves/shifters as much as the next reader, but sometimes I crave a little more variety.
> 
> What paranormal stuff do you with you could find more books on?


I have to say I am curious as to how your product featuring Norse myths is going to turn out as that sounds very interesting. I second your ideas using Norse Mythology is fantastic. Hell, a horror story featuring Valkyries would be awesome.


----------



## CynthiaClay (Mar 17, 2017)

Stories with mythologies, pantheons of gods, count as paranormal? I thought they would count as fantasy. Would something with many gods and dragons need to be YA paranormal instead of epic fantasy?    It sounds like people want to hear about ancient gods who are new to them. Am I guessing right?


----------



## Elsye_Harwood (Oct 9, 2016)

I love history and I like also stories with a supernatural bend or theme.  Therefore I'd like to see more books which combine these two elements. 
Authors like Karen Maitland and Guy Gavriel Kay fit this description, but I've read all their books now.  

I'd really  also like to see some stories about  the ancient gods coping  with modern living  or simply struggling to find relevance. I think there's  rich vein there still untapped.


----------



## anguabell (Jan 9, 2011)

Ghosts. We can use more ghosts. While vampires, zombies and werewolves have a somewhat mono-thematic agenda (eating people), ghosts are definitely more ambivalent and far more intriguing. Gail Carriger has an interesting concept of ghosts in her _Parasol Protectorate_ series, but otherwise they are surprisingly underutilized. Of course there are countless repetitive "haunted house" stories but not many real, well fleshed-out ghost characters


----------



## aileenkeller (Aug 23, 2017)

I love that you're reading the Icelandic sagas--I love those old things! Have you read "Njal's Saga," because that has a wealth of engaging characters as well. You might want to try some of the Viking romances, too, for inspiration--I mean the ones written by actual Vikings in the elder days.  "Arrow-Odd" is a very amusing and adventurous story with a creepy troll/ogre character in it that you may find interesting. But you're right, it's amazing the diversity of characters in these older works. I remember there were several giant women who were very tough!

I would like to see stronger, believable women in paranormal stories and fantasy in general. I think current fiction has made leaps, but still isn't quite there yet. I'd like to see women who stand out, not just because the author says they do but because there is something truly unique about them. It's something I'd love to see in a paranormal/fantasy/sci-fi--the kind of heroine who you want to go on an adventure with!


----------



## Galaxy Dog (Aug 2, 2017)

miaarden said:


> Female war prophets..


This.

I like the sound of this.


----------



## &quot;Serious&quot; ... but not really (Aug 14, 2017)

hmmm ... to see more of - about ...

Stephanie Meyer should write more SF ... why she went tangent with "The Chemist' (TC) I don't know.  Not into that ... plus the Kindle price is above their used book price offered? Shouldn't e-books be cheaper than paper?

I can run down to a used book store and pick it up for half the used price at Kindle I bet. So someone's idea of marketing her work seems flawed to me.  Do they think readers are lazy enough to pay that price for that book?

But if I look at a used book store will I find it? Give them a call?  If I can get TC cheap enough I will read it. Subject is not up my alley. But Meyer does write well but not that subject matter for me at that price.


----------

